# Youngstock grazing



## Tamara Hewett (12 September 2016)

Hiya

What does anyone pay for this? Is there much about?


----------



## TheMule (12 September 2016)

£152 pcm near Salisbury to live out in a same sex herd


----------



## Bessi (12 September 2016)

Ive been looking recently most places have quoted around £25 per week but one place was £50 per week + VAT, sounded like a perfect set up but nearly died of shock.


----------

